# Fuel Primer Bulb?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Could be an air leak or a fuel pump going bad.
Sounds like you get to play detective.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Could be an air leak or a fuel pump going bad.
> Sounds like you get to play detective.


^ this


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

or one of your fittings is drawing in air and your losing prime


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What motor?


----------



## Tailing1 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's 20hp larger than aloud on this site. Yam F90. Didn't want to offend.


----------

